# 12-25 or 13-26



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently running 11-21 10spd Campy Record in the back mated to a std 39-50 and would like a bit of give(spin) on the really violent climbs or really long climbs (like over 9 % average)where i have to drop the rpm to 36 or so...

I'm hesitant 

12-25 or 13-26 for my mountain cassette??

other wise i could transform the whole thing and go 50/36 up front and 11/25 rear.......

whats your opinion?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

do you have the 53 ring ? then 53/39 13-26

a 52/36 with 12-25 would also work well.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

no my 53 ring is long gone, i run a 50 on my std cranks, so i'll go for 13-26 and give up a bit on the higher speeds going downhill.........

then later on I'll get a record 11 and set that up 11/25 52/36.....later

PS the hard climbs are Gassin front and back and ND des Anges (over Collobrieres) coming from there........col du galibier coming from Lautaret and the back....argh!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

there is also a 13-29 that you could use, a friend here has it and runs it on a 53/39, is kind of heavy but it does work well with a short cage derailer.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah but that is a really huge cassette...........29 is too close to my mountainbike (11-34/22-34-46)but that's another story........

13-26 should be purrrrfect.......


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

FrenchNago said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently running 11-21 10spd Campy Record in the back mated to a std 39-50 and would like a bit of give(spin) on the really violent climbs or really long climbs (like over 9 % average)where i have to drop the rpm to 36 or so...
> 
> ...


13-26.

50x13 is still a 30 MPH cruising gear and 39 MPH sprinting gear. If you need to go faster down-hill just tuck. 

18 is a very nice cog to have on flatter rides with 19-22 MPH cruising speeds.

I switched to a 50x13 big gear while living in Boulder, CO 1996 with Rocky Mountains west and plains east and never wanted anything more over the following decade.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

It's in the mail, the mail order sent it to my Parisian adress and I'm down south........real useful 

so mom in law is sending it down: Guess i'll have to be nice to her now  (sweet person in fact)

today did a bunch of cols with 39X21....so it goes


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

On a 9% average climb for even a mile you will need a 27 or even a 29 cog UNLESS you can produce 300+W for 10-30min comfortably. Then a 25 or maybe even a 23 cog might suffice. Assuming you weight less than 180lb. 

I can only muster 215W average for 30min and weight 175 lb and I need every single tooth on my 28 cog on a 7% average 3 mile long climb near my home. I might be able to make it using a 25 but there are steeper picthes of 10-14% that are brutal on that cog.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nah, Frenchy is a strong one  go Frenchy go !


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

158.732829 pounds 39-12 5~9% 15miles, then 7~9% 7miles, then 9~12%, 3miles.....and a whole lot of little uns in between and at the end: 66 miles in all.........in a place called "le massif des maures" (Saint tropez, Grimaud, Col de Taillude, Collobrieres, col de Babaou, Col du Canadel, Cavalaire, LBS for water and energy bars, Saint Tropez for those who know the area )

not "strong"......dedicated  & having fun


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*My standard setup*

I'm running the same, 10 spd Campag Record/Chorus cranks with 39-50 and 13-26. Should fit the bill for 9% cols you're running based on my recollection of the area from a trip down there some years ago. If the cols were longer, you might consider going to a compact crank with a 34-50 and 13-26 cassette but I think for going up and down the escarpment along the coast and most of the cols, you're good.

I find the 50/13 is the biggest I need given I'm not racing. For some really fast group rides, I might run a 52 up front but for the last five or six years, I've switched most of my standard cranks to a 50th chainring.


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

Im having the compact 50/39 and my everyday cassette is 11-25. When I do climb/mountains I switch to 12-29 which gives me a really nice advantage on the "pack" when climbing those 9-12 degrees here in Norway AND gives me nearly full throttle on descents

Mind you this is 11 speed so Im not sure if this is gonna work so nicely on 10.

You can do your own calculations on the campa home page:

/jsp/en/techmetric/index.jsp]GEAR-INCH (Metric Development) - Campagnolo

Have a nice ride!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*turned out a bit different*

Well finished the summer rides with my 11-21 / 39-50 setup because the mail delivery sent my 13-26 to Paris......real useful there

but I have it now im back and have tested it on really steep climbs around Paris (little ramps going up about 20% or more for about 250 meters or so.............it really works well so it should be good on the steep climbs of the great alpine cols and around the Var (even though on good days the 11-21 is a really fun


----------

